# MF 245 ROPS and stabilizer question



## DKiel (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, just joined the forum hoping to find some answers to some of the head scratchers i have had since buying this tractor a couple years ago. the tractor is, i believe, a 1978 Massey Ferguson 245 diesel. has a Woods Du'al 195 loader on it. when i bought it, the previous owner had the roll bar taken off. i have had it laying around and wasn't sure i would ever put it back on. i got to thinking recently, after getting stuck, again, that the extra weight might help. the tires are loaded but that loader is pretty heavy. another plus to putting the ROPS back on is it will give me the brackets to mount stabilizer bars for the 3-point. two days ago i was able to talk my wife in to helping me get the bar back on. wasn't a easy task, mounting it or getting her to help... it just doesn't seem like it mounts right. i searched all over and can't find a picture that shows that area for details. each top plate has 4 large holes (that line up with the 4 holes in the bottom plate) and 6 smaller holes that line up with the fender mount holes on the axle, 2 on each side that is. but it really doesn't sit flat the way it seems like it should, it kind of pinches the round part of the axle housing... i guess what i am hoping is if someone can get me a couple pictures of the way theirs is mounted. also i have the dished fenders and it would seem that now they need to be spaced up to clear the larger bolt heads? i hope this makes sense to someone, a lot of typing and grief to put this bar on...Thanks for taking the time to read even if you don't have the answerer.


----------



## Sanddawg (Apr 11, 2012)

Got a manufacturer name and model# on the ROPS?


----------



## DKiel (Apr 27, 2012)

as far as i know it is what came on the tractor new. it does have a plate on it, so i will see if it has any info tomorrow.


----------

